# New Holland 220 skid loader



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We are looking at a new Holland 220 skid loader, heard from a couple people there's a problem with the latest line of New Holland skid loaders. Anyone here have any experience with the New Holland 220


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

They aren't well liked, but I don't know of any real "problems".

When the line up came out in 2012 production was delayed and then when they finally hit the showroom they had a bunch of electrical issues. Connectors weren't sealed and water and corn silage/manure rotted the contacts causing issues. I know Lancaster Tractor had to put in a bunch of brand new wiring harnesses to fix issues. They have since solved that issue.

I am running an 2014 L218 on the farm. Its basically the same machine as a L220. Same power plant and chassis, but somehow the L220 weights 500 lbs more...Easy starting and hydros are VERY smooth. The only thing I don't like is the pressure relief is sized so that the boom really wont lift more than the machine can handle. The old machines you could lift and the machine would tip on its nose. The new machines just wont lift... I can still lift 2200 lbs skid tanks with the L218 that is rated for 1800 lbs.

The L218/L220 use a DPF but they do no regen and no DEF... The no regeneration is a big plus for me cause I don't want that heat anywhere near hay/barns etc...

My machine came off a NY dairy, has 4K hours on it, and its very tight and runs great. The new boom with the shorter links keeps the boom from "slapping" as much when there is some wear compared to the LS/LX machines...

You can get some late model L220s reasonable. One sold this week on auctiontime in Ephrata. L220, cab air/heat, 2 speed, 600 hrs, super clean and nice, it was 21 or 22k....Probably half of new price....


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I bought a new 218 and put 450 hours on it before trade for C232 track loader had 0 problems only lift was 1500 ran a 10 bale grapple no problem


----------



## hmve (Mar 27, 2013)

leased a 220 2013 .... new engine at 1100 hours scored cylinder wall use it on a 10 bale grapple . 2 speed lets you get across a field in a hurry 1900 hr on it now


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

hmve said:


> leased a 220 2013 .... new engine at 1100 hours scored cylinder wall use it on a 10 bale grapple . 2 speed lets you get across a field in a hurry 1900 hr on it now


Any idea why the engine went out at 1100 hrs?


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a 2013 NH 223. Had couple recalls, replaced wiring harness to pilot controls and something else in engine compartment. I had zero issues other than taking it out the woods for brush removal broke plastic, my bad. I use it for hay operation, mowing horse trails to any and all utility work around the farms. This might be petty but the one regret is the seat belt. Still reaching for the safety bar to pull down after using a Bobcat for 13 years.


----------

